# Dry Firing a Glock



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

Although I know it’s safe to dry fire most modern handguns, I decided to test the Glock E-Trainer to see if it helps. I found after a little while that I wasn’t putting enough finger on the trigger and it helped eliminate my tendency to shoot left. Check out the video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Be aware that Glocks have sustained cracked breech blocks from dry firing and Glock has been known to attribute these events to "excessive dry firing".


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

pblanc said:


> Be aware that Glocks have sustained cracked breech blocks from dry firing and Glock has been known to attribute these events to "excessive dry firing".


I assume that is if you do not use the snap cap dry fire rounds.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Why dry fire any striker-fired pistol? Just shoot!
Stay away from steel case ammo too. extractor damage!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

